# Photo Editing Software Help!!!



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi all after having rebuilt my system (what a pain but at least it's up and running again







) I've managed to delete my copy of ACDSee (which is what I used to view and edit all my pictures and photos), of course I hadn't backed up the files on my hard drive before the rebuild so it's gone for good now
















I'm sure I remember someone posting a link to a downloadable version of Paintshop pro (or some such) recently. Can someone point me in the right direction please - or even just tell me where it is?

Ta muchly


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Paul,

You might as well start with some free decent software that can also be used on multiple operation systems...so when you eventualy move to Linux, you'll be ready...









so GIMP it is then. GIMP will do everything you will ever want to do to a photo.









Cheers

Paul


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

If you are running XP and have a CD/DVD burner, then might I suggest you look at Roxio photo suite or better still creator 7.

A free evaluation copy of Roxio Photosuite 5E is available with this month's PC Pro mag.(Dec 2004 issue 122).You also get a Â£20 rebate on an upgrade to C7.

Tom


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

I FORGOT TO SAY 5SE IS A FULL PROGRAMME WITH NO RESTRICTIONS AND IS GOOD VALUE FOR THE PRICE OF THE MAG Â£3.75.

Tom


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

@pauluspaulo here is a link:-

paintshoppro9

Thanks

Paul D


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

tom said:


> If you are running XP and have a CD/DVD burner, then might I suggest you look at Roxio photo suite or better still creator 7.
> 
> A free evaluation copy of Roxio Photosuite 5E is available with this month's PC Pro mag.(Dec 2004 issue 122).You also get a Â£20 rebate on an upgrade to C7.
> 
> Tom


 Hi Tom

It's evaluation but is full version?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> It's evaluation but is full version?


Don't know Paul but I've bought the magazine complete with the disc (also comes with service pack 2 for Windows XP if you need it) so don't go out and buy it









Many thanks for the tip Tom


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Yes it is the full version and is good enough for most tasks.However if you what to do more ie store data to cd, rip cd's and print album covers etc.(as well as photo editing storage et al).Then use the discount coupon to get Creator 7 for Â£30.

Tom


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> > It's evaluation but is full version?
> 
> 
> Don't know Paul but I've bought the magazine complete with the disc (also comes with service pack 2 for Windows XP if you need it) so don't go out and buy it
> ...


 Lovely









Thank you Paul - and Tom for your reply.


----------



## wangfei (Apr 29, 2021)

Gimp is pretty good and considering that it's free, it's pretty spectacular.

Photoscape X is also a great app. The basic free package has a ton of presets and has some deeper editing functionality as well.

If you want something more photography oriented I recommend DarkTable which are sort of comparable to Lightroom .

more free photo editing programs here: https://www.xp-pen.com/forum-1790.html


----------

